# Breitling Superocean Heritage Owners' Club



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

Given it's popularity around here and its being one of the few (4 in total if you ask me) pioneering 50s divers' watch, it is almost a sin not having a dedicated thread to the SOH. To me besides its history and heritage, it is one of the very best (if not THE best) dressy diver around that can be worn with everything and is suitable for any occasions. 

By definition we'd include the SOH I and II and of course, the good old ancient SO if you are lucky enough to own one. Modern SO (non-heritage) don't count but SO owners can feel free to admire, chime in and, well, get your SOH.

Would love to see loads of SOH .... and how everyone's enjoying theirs (mine included of course) in whichever part of the world.


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting with my beloved one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful watch. I agree that it is the best dress diver. Love the new 44mm with less text.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

ajbutler13 said:


> Beautiful watch. I agree that it is the best dress diver. Love the new 44mm with less text.


To me I don't like too much text as well but found the 42 dial just right. I love the cleaner 44 dial as well but prefer the gold B logo on the 42/46~

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbflyfisher (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ll post a pic of mine a soon as I get it back from Breitling USA. Sent it in for an oil change, man they take forever!!!! I miss having it in the rotation. My Omega’s are starting to think they own the place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123Blueface (Jun 11, 2015)

Love mine.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

jbflyfisher said:


> I'll post a pic of mine a soon as I get it back from Breitling USA. Sent it in for an oil change, man they take forever!!!! I miss having it in the rotation. My Omega's are starting to think they own the place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dun let the omegas rule. The SOH deserves a place (or even the throne ??). Hope yours come back soon pretty and healthy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamkb26 (Jan 14, 2017)

131/150


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I have to say. My SOHII is very special to me. Not only is it a great watch but it is my first Breitling, A near life-long dream of mine to own one. So I have quite a few pics:


----------



## BCrumpley (Dec 4, 2016)

The blue leather on there looks great!!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I really like eleven lines of text on a watch face.


----------



## Matt77 (Sep 7, 2018)

Big fan of that blue strap


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

To me, hands down the best looking diver that isn’t super sub lookalike. With the fifty fathoms as an exception.
I just wish they would make a regular bracelet, I wish I liked mesh cause I love the watch.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Greenbird007 said:


> To me, hands down the best looking diver that isn't super sub lookalike. With the fifty fathoms as an exception.
> I just wish they would make a regular bracelet, I wish I liked mesh cause I love the watch.


Agree with this, its a beauty. . I want one now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a new Superocean heritage II 42 Blue / Blue on Mesh incoming, will post pictures here as soon as it arrives.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Greenbird007 said:


> To me, hands down the best looking diver that isn't super sub lookalike. With the fifty fathoms as an exception.
> I just wish they would make a regular bracelet, I wish I liked mesh cause I love the watch.


You can also source the 'Ocean Racer' rubber strap on the deployant clasp ( which also has a great micro adjust ), great looking combination!


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

savedbythebell said:


> I have a new Superocean heritage II 42 Blue / Blue on Mesh incoming, will post pictures here as soon as it arrives.


Congrats and looking forward to seeing pix of your new prized acquisition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8Days (Sep 22, 2016)

Love my SuperOcean, just bought the wrong size - going to sell my 38mm black and buy the 42mm black.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

posted in another thread..crappy pic, but I have two as of today a volcano SOH I and and new blue SOH II. both beautiful watches. One on lizard the other on the S mesh


----------



## Freikorptrasher (Mar 29, 2017)

Not gonna lie, suddenly I prefer the black ones.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

then get one! nothing wrong with 2 or 5 SOH


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

Freikorptrasher said:


> Not gonna lie, suddenly I prefer the black ones.
> 
> View attachment 13549945


Go get one, the blue is nice but the black is simply classy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo11 (Oct 4, 2013)

This is my SOH46 in blue, with gold crocodile leather on a deployant buckle.


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

Although I love the history, I was never a big Breitling fan...until I met this watch line. I had the luxury of trying one one recently, and I was floored by its beauty!

Question for the group, what are your thoughts about picking up a second-hand SOH I, vs the newer generation SOH II? I know the new version has a Tudor movement in it, which is pretty awesome.

Cheers,

GV


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I have both movements and both purchased new and used. If you can get one at a good price then jump on it. Last night at a Christmas party I received 4 compliments on my Volcano SOH I 42. They are spectacular looking pieces without going over the edge....which Breitling some times will do. Both movements are spot on! Big difference is the date and height on the 42 in house vs ETA. I have been on the lookout for the silver/green bezel for months now. good luck!


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

Just to clarify, which one has the greater height? The ETA or Tudor movement?

Cheers and thanks!

GV



ronsetoe said:


> I have both movements and both purchased new and used. If you can get one at a good price then jump on it. Last night at a Christmas party I received 4 compliments on my Volcano SOH I 42. They are spectacular looking pieces without going over the edge....which Breitling some times will do. Both movements are spot on! Big difference is the date and height on the 42 in house vs ETA. I have been on the lookout for the silver/green bezel for months now. good luck!


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

The ETA has a tad thinner case


----------



## Crozier (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi Folks

I've just joined the forum and was delighted to find a sub-forum just for SHO. My collection includes a Navtimer 8 Day Date and an Aerospace but the daddy of them all is my SOHC46.






​


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Damn I was hoping this thread didn't exist yet! Here are some of my favourite pics of my SOH II black









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Blue, blue, electric blue...









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulsemeister1 (Mar 4, 2020)

asrael said:


> Given it's popularity around here and its being one of the few (4 in total if you ask me) pioneering 50s divers' watch, it is almost a sin not having a dedicated thread to the SOH. To me besides its history and heritage, it is one of the very best (if not THE best) dressy diver around that can be worn with everything and is suitable for any occasions.
> 
> By definition we'd include the SOH I and II and of course, the good old ancient SO if you are lucky enough to own one. Modern SO (non-heritage) don't count but SO owners can feel free to admire, chime in and, well, get your SOH.
> 
> Would love to see loads of SOH .... and how everyone's enjoying theirs (mine included of course) in whichever part of the world.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dleaphart (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm itching to join the club!


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

dleaphart said:


> I'm itching to join the club!


you should! They are addictive and I will update.
1st green bezel, 2nd navy, 3rd volcano and 4th silver with black bezel. It is by far my favorite watch and one of the best looking watches in person that I have ever seen. The only othe one that I am on the hunt for is the 38mm with small seconds in black. good luck


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Be here Wednesday


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

ronsetoe said:


> you should! They are addictive and I will update.
> 1st green bezel, 2nd navy, 3rd volcano and 4th silver with black bezel. It is by far my favorite watch and one of the best looking watches in person that I have ever seen. The only othe one that I am on the hunt for is the 38mm with small seconds in black. good luck


My god that green and white is stunning

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

New Addition!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^^^^ That’s a beauty — congrats!!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jazzmaster


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it too late to sign up? I've had my SOH almost a year but would love to become a member if I can.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

My new SOH II 42.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Ah my first Breitling. I must say I'm impressed with the luxurious feel and quality. Makes me laugh at an overly negative comment I made about this exact watch on the forums last year lol.


----------



## mamutarka (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm in love with this piece, looking at it for years

I am looking forward to buy one for myself soon, only thing is colour, I like blue one, but black is nice too. If I have only one watch in collection I think it's best for it to be black, in my opinion. If I have few blacks than blue would be only option.

What do you think, if you have only one watch in collection, should it be black?


----------



## Flyoverguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sign me up please










The blue bezel is awesome too but the green was just too unique to pass up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

mamutarka said:


> I'm in love with this piece, looking at it for years
> 
> I am looking forward to buy one for myself soon, only thing is colour, I like blue one, but black is nice too. If I have only one watch in collection I think it's best for it to be black, in my opinion. If I have few blacks than blue would be only option.
> 
> What do you think, if you have only one watch in collection, should it be black?


Black definitely works with more situations in my opinion, so for only one watch, I'd go for black.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mamutarka (Aug 31, 2014)

that's what my thoughts are too

but to be honest, I watched a lot of youtube videos with blue and black, and sometimes I can't even see which is which, blue in some lightning, can look black, and vice versa


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

mamutarka said:


> that's what my thoughts are too
> 
> but to be honest, I watched a lot of youtube videos with blue and black, and sometimes I can't even see which is which, blue in some lightning, can look black, and vice versa


The AR on the crystal can give it a blue sheen as shown in the shot below, but only in certain lighting. Regardless, if you're going to have only one watch, black is far more versatile. Go with black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

ProjectQuattro said:


> mamutarka said:
> 
> 
> > that's what my thoughts are too
> ...


Black 42mm looking blue in the bright sun


----------



## mamutarka (Aug 31, 2014)

thanks guys, black it is, nice pieces


----------



## mamutarka (Aug 31, 2014)

ordered mine today, AD will have it in week or two, black 42 mesh, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Good choice. I'm sure you're going to love it.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mamutarka (Aug 31, 2014)

hope so 

for owners, how should it be maintained? every 5 years? less/more? also there is maintenance and full repair?


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Plays very beautifully and differently depending on the lighting.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

mamutarka said:


> hope so
> 
> for owners, how should it be maintained? every 5 years? less/more? also there is maintenance and full repair?


I think they quote 5 or 7 years, can't remember. Most people wait until they stop keeping time then send them in for service. I bought mine new just over 5 years ago and it still keeps perfect time; I'm in no rush to send it in.

Yes maintenance/service is different from a repair. Think of it like an annual oil change/service on a car vs. fixing an actual breakdown, that analogy is pretty linear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamutarka (Aug 31, 2014)

thank you very much, full service when I see it's running a lot faster/early, costs around 600-700€

how much does annual service costs?


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

you do have to get a pressure test every two years, I believe, or it will void the warranty. It will state in your watch papers warranty.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

mamutarka said:


> thank you very much, full service when I see it's running a lot faster/early, costs around 600-700€
> 
> how much does annual service costs?


There is no annual service. Pressure testing, as mentioned above, is every 2y and is free (and quick) at Breitling boutiques while it's under warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Good news for me. I had been looking at the Green Premier BO1 but never pulled the trigger because of the hideous green quilted strap, so I had some money that was burning a hole in my pocket!
Over the past few weeks of watch searching I kept looking for a silver faced blue bezel SOH II 42 and finally found one. Coming from overseas..first time for that, so we will see how it goes. It also comes with mesh bracelet as well as the blue mesh rubber and push button folding clasp. This will about complete my years of collecting the 42 SOH I and SOH II. The only other one that I am kind of searching for is the silver face brown bezel.
I will post pictures in a few weeks once it arrives. Waiting in anticipation!


----------



## Kyle12503 (May 29, 2020)

Awesome color


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Received the silver/blue ceramic 42 and now debating on getting the SOH II with silver/black bezel. I have not noticed too many for sale but even more difficult to find is my SOHI in the same coloration. Is this watch like the Tudor ETA and commanding a greater demand/price. I have 3 SOH I variations but I am digging the ceramic bezel combos, have a great weekend


----------



## MONTANTK (May 8, 2019)

My SOH 42 on a cobalt blue strap.


----------



## theundecidedt (May 6, 2020)

I love how the black on these can look all shades of blue in the right sunlight. Really can make them pop under the right conditions.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

newest addition to the collection, 42mm SOH II red gold 
Went back and forth on whether to go 44 or 42, went 42 because it's very shiny and dressy, didn't want to make an overstatement -haven't even set it yet


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^ Great looking SOH!!! Now, get that plastic off and start rocking that thing!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a beaut. Enjoy your SOH!


----------



## 360turbo (May 16, 2020)




----------



## 360turbo (May 16, 2020)

Here’s my heritage,


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

nicosuave1 said:


> newest addition to the collection, 42mm SOH II red gold
> Went back and forth on whether to go 44 or 42, went 42 because it's very shiny and dressy, didn't want to make an overstatement -haven't even set it yet
> View attachment 15334142
> 
> View attachment 15334143


Love this piece. Are they typically able to be had for much off of retail?


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's mine. Just purchased and actually for a second time around. My first SOH 38 in black was let go long ago. Seems to be something that repeats itself. Had the same with a Tudor Sub and an Explorer 14270. Second time around is a charm.


----------

